# Go Touch Down Travel and Tours/Touchdown Group: Dunkeld, Seasons, Burgundy Apartments



## seema (Dec 14, 2016)

I am being offered a safari tour and a cape town tour by Go Touch Down Travel and Tours 
(http://gotouchdown.com/).

They are a subsidiary of the Touchdown group (http://www.touchdowngroup.co.za/).

The South Africa safari tour has stays at Dunkeld and Seasons resorts - both are Registry resorts.
The Capetown tour has a stay at Burgundy apartments - a RCI resort.

The touchdown group has apparently won several timeshare awards over the years - ?RCI awards - can any one confirm that?

Has anyone stayed at any of these 3 resorts, either booking a direct reservation (like a hotel)< or staying there (as an owner) or exchanging into there (through the Registry or RCI) or staying there by going on their tours?

If the answer is yes, I would appreciate comments on anyone of these 3 resorts? If anyone has gone on either one of the GTD tours - I would appreciate your comments on the tour and on the resort and on the price (is it appropriate, too expensive, very economical).


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 23, 2016)

seema said:


> I am being offered a safari tour and a cape town tour by Go Touch Down Travel and Tours
> (http://gotouchdown.com/).
> 
> They are a subsidiary of the Touchdown group (http://www.touchdowngroup.co.za/).
> ...



Hope someone replies, Seema.  I'm not familiar with the tour groups, but there are some who post here now & then who are.  So check back now & then, or 'Watch Thread.'  Sounds like a great trip!


----------

